

Ask HN: Please review my startup - steveneo
http://www.geniuswiki.com
My site is here http://www.geniuswiki.com
A wiki software. Thanks.
======
cellis
What am i supposed to do?

Imagine i am a very ADD person and I don't know what to click. You need a big
DOWNLOAD or SIGN UP button, otherwise you are squandering your 5 seconds that
i've allowed you.

~~~
steveneo
good point, I changed it. Now it looks a little ugly, will do improvement
later. But anyway, people won't miss that 2 buttons:) Thanks.

~~~
rksprst
You need to make the sign up button have a link cursor. I almost didnt click
on it because I thought it was only an image.

------
sutro
The first link I clicked revealed an animated gif depicting a woman breaking a
water balloon over her very well-endowed chest in slow motion.

At the risk of being redundant, I would say that your startup shows a great
deal of promise.

------
mynameishere
Seems nice. I guess my question is: How is it distinguished from other make-
your-own wiki solutions?

------
inconvenient
Overall, it seems to work pretty well. Under "prettyURL", the "Tiny URL" is
often longer than the "Meaning URL". Use a shorter hash key. Also, you might
want to have some basic content that loads instantly along with the "loading"
graphic (e.g. Logo, basic description).

What user base are you going for, and how to you plan to monetize it?

~~~
steveneo
I guess the page you view is created long time ago. Now, the new page has
shorter key, so normally, it would be really shorter...

My targeting is some team, organisation. As you can see, it has download
version. 5 users is free.

------
hwijaya
Few things on my mind as i look at it. You need:

1\. Tagline - Make people understand what you're doing within 1 - 2 seconds.
Most people don't read at all.

2\. Better call to action - I generally prefer to have one priority over
another. Making it blue and red communicate the same priority, and remember
Barry's paradox of choices? It made me not clicking both. I learned call to
action a lot from here: <http://www.uxbooth.com/blog/good-call-to-action-
buttons/>

Good luck!

------
diN0bot
cool. i signed up and made a private space. it feels like you're giving a lot
of value to users, though i don't have anything concrete to say about
that....i'm always vaguely looking for private wiki space for small
collaborators.

biggest question: will you still be around in 6 months? i've had not so good
experiences in the past with finding "a really cool private collaborative
wiki" (free) that suddenly stopped working...

~~~
steveneo
I already working on it for 2 years, so it is definitely no problem to another
6 months:)

The reasons is, it is my part time job, I have no worries about my living
budget.

Anyway, you also can download and hosting yourself.

------
josefresco
From a web design perspective you need more space below your site logo (above
the content). That is all.

------
uninverted
Loading screens are usually irritating; in general do what you can to minimize
them.

------
jlm382
it'd be nice if screenshots were on the front of the page -- otherwise, it
looks like another weekend project that never got finished.

increase the size of your TRY NOW button 5X, and you'll notice a higher
conversion rate.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
I've got a habit on middle-clicking when I want to open X content in a
different tab when I know there's more content on the main page (like HN).

Now, when I see those "GeniusWiki Documentation Center" and those other boxes
with content, the links aren't links. They're javascripts that force me to go
away from that main page. I usually just go away when I see things like that.

~~~
steveneo
OK, I guess this site can not fit your requirement:(

Actually, only one page for entire site which the normal users can see(another
page is system admin).... For all links, they are some kind of Ajax stuff,
mean your page does not refresh entirely, only necessary content is loaded.
This makes the site running very fast(initial loading is slow and the hosting
maybe a problem as it is just 128M VPS)

~~~
webignition
I agree that JS-only links are a not a good approach. This forces the user to
relinquish control over how they explore the information space.

It is perfectly feasible to have a hyperlink to an actual page (i.e. a
'normal' hyperlink) and then run some JS on the click event to achieve the
current behaviour.

This will ensure your links work when there is no JS and when people just want
to right- or middle-click a link. A normal left-click on the link will
activate the JS as is currently the case. Best of both worlds.

